# Access YouTube and search for



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

BBQPITBOYS

all he uses is a Weber kettle charcoal grill and these recipes are easy to follow and the first one I tried was his Beef Brisket....... Lots of hours but the finished product was delicious. :thumbup:

Be sure to listen and follow all hints and directions


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/BarbecueWeb


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I made the whiskey ribs the other night, and they were fantastic! The videos are a little off for me, but the receipes and the cooking are spot on.


----------

